# Senior Dog incontinence



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess you could call my shar-pei a senior. She is almost 7, my husband got her for me when we first moved to Hawaii as a wedding gift. She is spayed, and our vet at one point told us it was very common for older spayed females to lose the ability to hold their urine while sleeping. Well, she's at that point. Has anyone done the hormone replacement therapy to help with the sphincter muscles? She won't wear a diaper, and I'd hate to have to relegate her over the linoleum only when she's been a all over the house dog her whole life. I just am tired of finding little puddles all over after she's taken a nap.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

You can try Tinkle Tonic Tincture by Animal Apawthecary.
I'd rather go with something natural first to see if it will help. This seems to really work for many. (We have a natural pet food store so I hear from lots of people) It's a super great company/products.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation! I would much rather use holistic treatments for her than a pill! We recently switched to a food with cranberry powder in it, and I was getting tempted to break a cranberry capsule into her water to see if it helped. I am definitely going to order it!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Leaks no more works awsome.


----------

